# Avatar 2: Dreharbeiten starten laut Sigourney Weaver im Herbst



## Luiso (4. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: Dreharbeiten starten laut Sigourney Weaver im Herbst* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: Dreharbeiten starten laut Sigourney Weaver im Herbst*


----------



## Gandalf1107 (4. April 2017)

Sigourney Weaver? Ich dachte, Grace Augustine sei im ersten Teil gestorben genau wie Trudy.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2017)

In der Extended afaik nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (4. April 2017)

yay, Winnetou 2... Großartig.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In der Extended afaik nicht.


Hm? Ich meine, ihr Geist wäre in beiden Versionen nicht in die "baumigen Jagdgründe" eingegangen ... das macht ja die Szene mit Jake später spannender - ob es nach dem Fehlschlag bei dem Sigourney Charakter denn jetzt wenigstens bei Jake klappt.

Aber ist ja auch egal, irgendwo liegt da bestimmt ein Blutstropfen rum, und dann klonen wir uns einfach eine neue Ripley Sigourney ...


----------



## lars9401 (4. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> In der Extended afaik nicht.



Doch. Die beiden Todesszenen sind in der Extended nicht geändert worden.

Kann ja aber auch sein, dass es zum Teil eine Vorgeschichte wird bzw. es Rückblenden gibt.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2017)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Kann ja aber auch sein, dass es zum Teil eine Vorgeschichte wird bzw. es Rückblenden gibt.


Yay, Reboot!


----------



## Frullo (5. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hm? Ich meine, ihr Geist wäre in beiden Versionen nicht in die "baumigen Jagdgründe" eingegangen ... das macht ja die Szene mit Jake später spannender - ob es nach dem Fehlschlag bei dem Sigourney Charakter denn jetzt wenigstens bei Jake klappt.
> 
> Aber ist ja auch egal, irgendwo liegt da bestimmt ein Blutstropfen rum, und dann klonen wir uns einfach eine neue Ripley Sigourney ...



Äh - war es nicht eher so, dass Sigourney Weaver in die "baumigen Jagdgründe" einging, aber nicht in ihren Avatar-Körper übertragen werden konnte? Zumindest so habe ich die Szene interpretiert. Wenn ich die Szene noch richtig im Kopf habe, geht sie am Schluss im "Baumgeist" ein - oder wie siehst Du das? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTZtpjumNGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh - war es nicht eher so, dass Sigourney Weaver in die "baumigen Jagdgründe" einging, aber nicht in ihren Avatar-Körper übertragen werden konnte? Zumindest so habe ich die Szene interpretiert. Wenn ich die Szene noch richtig im Kopf habe, geht sie am Schluss im "Baumgeist" ein - oder wie siehst Du das?


Jup, stimmt. 

Na dann ist das ja Storytechnisch kaum mehr ein Problem, einfach aus einer Wurzel eine neue Grace wachsen lassen, die dann den ganzen Film über nur den Satz _"Ich bin Grace" _sagt.


----------

